# Trackday Insurance



## KevinR33 (Jul 7, 2001)

Can anyone recomend any companies ?

Kevin


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Eggar Lawson 0115 9415255 - £50 per track day for £6k worth of cover excluding engine.


----------



## KevinR33 (Jul 7, 2001)

Thanks Tigs

Gave them a ring and they quoted me :-
51-2000 cover,250 excess
96-5000 ,750
141-8000 ,1,000

I used them last year and got 9000 cover for 35quid ! 

Kevin


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

maybe I get discount then as I have the sunny on race car cover with them??


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

If you are with a certain large insurer its only £78.75 for full cover on the whole vehicle.

Jeremy

Give me a ring if you like or PM me etc.

01782 286311


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Jeremy,

will that include the engine as most insurers will exclude this along with one or two other things? Will you also impose any excess? which company do you underwrite for?

Cheers


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

I am a broker and use a large number of insurers, the insurer in question doesnt really want the info disclosed on a public forum, it is a huge company though.

The cover is full car cover exactly as a normal private car policy.

Excess £1000 for value upto £25000 and £2000 over £25000 value.


Jeremy


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

thats quite a hefty excess. But they will cover the engine too, so thats not too bad. Which broker do you work for? I am an Underwriter too and used to work for a Lloyds syndicate, but now unfortuantely work in Financial Lines instead for my sins!


----------

